# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Μαρίνος Ντ. [Marinos D., Sea Serenade, Lady Terry, Sorachi Maru]

## sea_serenade

Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος/συνάδελφος κάτι σχετικό για την τύχη του MARINOS D. κατα κόσμον SEA SERENADE της τότε POSEIDON LINES? Βρίσκεται εδώ και 4 χρόνια περίπου παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι της Izola στη Σλοβακία. Φήμες το θέλουν αγορασμένο απο Έλληνες με σκοπό να δουλέψει σαν Ro/Ro.

----------


## Apostolos

Πράγματι πέρισυ μου είχαν πεί ότι έρχετε Ελλάδα. Η κάτι ναυάγησε η υπόθεση ή η Σλοβακία πέυτει στον Άρη!

----------


## thalassolykos

ισως το δουμε παλι στο αιγαιο με ωραια χρωματα και σαν ro/ro

----------


## xara

Στο site http://www.elladeviaggi.it/Grecia%20...on%20Board.htm φαίνεται να δρομολογήται *BRINDISI-CORFU-IGOUMENITSA* και *BRINDISI - ZANTE*

----------


## Apostolos

Για την ιστορία τα πλοία τύπου Μαρίνος στην Ιαπωνία τα έχουν σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση! Μερικά τα έχουν διατηρήσει ώς μουσεία αφού αποτέλεσαν την ραχοκοκαλιά των Ιαπωνικών σιδηροδρόμων! Απ' ότι μου είχαν πεί για το Sea Serenade εκτός απο τα προηγμένα για την εποχή του συστήματα (χειρισμών βαρούλκων πλώρης απο την γέφυρα, αυτόματες δεξαμενες ερματισμού, 8 μηχανές που μπορούσαν να δουλέψουν ανεξάρτητα) είχαν και προηγμένο σύστημα εκκένωσης του πλοίου, σαν το σημερινό MES, αλλα ώς αιώνιοι Ελληνάρες το θεωρησαμε ότι έποιανε χώρο και το ξηλώσαμε!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Τα πρώτα χρόνια της θητείας του με τα σινιάλα της POSEIDON LINES έβγαζε τα δρομολόγια Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Μπάρι αξιοπρεπέστατα, έστω και αν απέπλεε με καθυστέρηση απο το λιμάνι απόπλου. Το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο απο ελληνικό λιμάνι έγινε στις 14/09/2001 απο το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας για Μπρίντεζι. Μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε στην Ελλάδα έστω και σαν Ro/Ro

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ιαπωνική ιστοσελίδα έχει φωτογραφίες τoυ MARINOS D. και των προγενέστερων ιαπωνικών τρενάδικων. 

Με την σειρά που εμφανίζονται είναι τα

Tsugaru Maru (1964- 85: HAE YON - 89: AL JAWAHER - fire Suez 21.5.98 & bu locally)

Hakkoda Maru (1964-1988 μουσείο)

Μatsumae Maru (1964-1982 πωληθη και αργότερα διαλυθηκε)

Taisetsu Maru (1964-1988 πλωτό εστιατόριο)

Μashu Maru (1965-1988 μουσείο)

Yotei Maru (1965-1988 μουσείο)

Τοwada Maru (1966-89: JAPANESE DREAM- 95: DELTA PHILIPPINE DREAM πλωτό ξενοδοχείο)

Hiyama Maru (1976-89 SHONEN NO FUNE KYOKAI 21 SEIKI GO - 99 SECHO - 00 RISING STAR III- 2003 διαλύθηκε.

Ishikari Maru ΛΑΣΙΘΙ/ SEA HARMONY ΙΙ.

Sorachi Maru SEA SERENADE/ MARINOS D.


H όλη ιστορία των ιαπωνικών τρενάδικων περιγράφεται σε αυτη τη ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## esperos

Η  συζήτηση  σε  άλλο  thread  για  το  αδελφάκι  του,  μου  θύμησαν  το  παρόν,  ένα  καράβι  ωραίο  κατά  την  γνώμη   και  είπα  να  βάλω  μια  φώτο  του  στον  Πειραιά  και  να  την  αφιερώσω  στον  έχοντα  το  όνομα  του  ως  nickname.


SEA SERENADE.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίες αναμνήσεις..... Thank you Epseros  :Smile:

----------


## sea_serenade

Παραμένει ακόμα δεμένο στην Izola της Σλοβενίας, σιωπηλό και ξεχασμένο  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα για το βαπόρι γιατι θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει τουλάχιστο ως RoRo

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ ενα Ιαπωνικό site για τα ιστορικά τρενάδικα τους
http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/vesta/

Κάπου υπάρχουν και τα δικά μας  :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

βρε Αποστολε μου ενταξει εισαι ιαπωνοφιλος αλλα παρολο που εχω ενα translator μου πεφτει λιγο κουραστικο να μεταφραζω προταση προταση. Ασε που καμια φορα η μεταφραση ειναι αρες μαρες σαγιοναρες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> βρε Αποστολε μου ενταξει εισαι ιαπωνοφιλος αλλα παρολο που εχω ενα translator μου πεφτει λιγο κουραστικο να μεταφραζω προταση προταση. Ασε που καμια φορα η μεταφραση ειναι αρες μαρες σαγιοναρες


Εμ.... ο Απόστολος φταίει??? Η να σας περιλάβω εγώ με την σαγιονάρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Εδώ το πρώην συνονόματο μου πλοίο (το οποίο μένει ακόμα δεμένο στην Izola) με την ελληνική σημαία σχεδόν κομματιασμένη :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=664920

----------


## despo

Αφου γραφει απο κατω Παναμα γιατι την έχει μπροστα την Ελληνικη σημαια. Εκτος Ελλάδας δεν ειναι το πλοιο ?.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπορεί να έχει νηολόγιο Panama ωστόσο ανήκει σε Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες και όπως είπα βρίσκεται δεμένο στην Izola της Σλοβενίας

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα πρωϊνό του Ιουλίου του 1999.
Το "Sea Serenade" πλησιάζει την Ηγουμενίτσα προερχόμενο από το Μπάρι.
Δικαιωματικά να την αφιερώσουμε στον Sea Serenade....

ΤΟ SEA SERENADE πλησιάζει.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Και με πεντακάθαρα όκια, ε? Thanks

----------


## vinman

*Το sea seranade στο Ηράκλειο...*

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman, έχεις αρκετά πλούσιο αρχείο, μπράβο. Ωραία φωτό.

ΥΓ: Το original topic για το SEA SERENADE είναι το MARINOS D. Δόξα τω Θεώ δεν το κάνανε ακόμα καρφίτσες. :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ιούλιος 1999 στο Μπάρι της Ιταλίας.
¶φιξη με το "Athens Express" της Ventouris Ferries.
Φωτογραφία του "Sea Serenade" από το "Athens Express".
Δίπλα του το "Palladio" της Adriatica.
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τονίσουμε ποιο από τα δύο πλοία είναι το ομορφότερο.

Να την αφιερώσουμε σε όλους τους φίλους μας και ιδιαίτερα στον Sea Serenade (τιμής ένεκεν), τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά του λόγια. 

ΤΟ SEA SERENADE στο Μπάρι.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτη φωτό Roi, ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

όντως η φωτο είναι μοναδική

----------


## Rocinante

Προ ημερων υπηρξε μια εξελιξη απο την Σλοβενια. Το πλοιο συμφωνα με το Shipspotting μετακινηθηκε απο την παλια του θεση ενω το μελλον του παραμενει ακομα αγνωστο
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=760163

----------


## sea_serenade

Υποθέτω πως θα γίνουν τα τελευταία μαζέματα και βούρ για Ινδία....... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## sea_serenade

Φωτογραφία την 1 Μαίου 2008 στην γνωστή του θέση στο λιμάνι της Izola

Πηγή: Google Earth

----------


## sea_serenade

¶λλη μια φωτό του πλοίου στην Izola........ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Marinos_D.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## Apostolos

Σύντομα κοντα μας???

----------


## sea_serenade

WHAT??????????? Λέτε να γίνει αυτό που δεν έγινε πρίν απο 2 χρόνια λόγω της έλευσης του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ στην Αδριατική???

Το πλοίο ανήκει στην εταιρία "Εμπορικός Δεσμός Α.Ε.Β.Ε."

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ιούλιος 1999 στο Μπάρι της Ιταλίας.
> ¶φιξη με το "Athens Express" της Ventouris Ferries.
> Φωτογραφία του "Sea Serenade" από το "Athens Express".
> Δίπλα του το "Palladio" της Adriatica.
> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τονίσουμε ποιο από τα δύο πλοία είναι το ομορφότερο.
> 
> Να την αφιερώσουμε σε όλους τους φίλους μας και ιδιαίτερα στον Sea Serenade (τιμής ένεκεν), τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά του λόγια. 
> 
> ΤΟ SEA SERENADE στο Μπάρι.jpg


Νομίζω ότι βλέπουμε και το Santa Maria...

----------


## Apostolos

> WHAT??????


Αν επιβεβαιωθούν οι πληροφοριες μου θα σε κερασω βολτα μεσα!

----------


## sea_serenade

> Αν επιβεβαιωθούν οι πληροφοριες μου θα σε κερασω βολτα μεσα!


¶ρα έχω έναν extra λόγο για να παρακαλάω να επιβεβαιωθούν.........

----------


## sea_serenade

Απόστολε, έμαθες τίποτα για την τύχη του βαποριού ή τζάμπα (καίει η λάμπα... :Razz: ) είμαι στην πρίζα και περιμένω???

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ιούλιος του 1999.
Ταξιδεύουμε για την Ιταλία με το *"Athens Express".*
Δίπλα μας το* "Sea Serenade"* και το *"Ιονίς".*
Απέναντί μας το *"Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος Α".*

Ένα πολύ γλυκό απόγευμα.
Τα φώτα έχουν ανάψει.
Και εμείς έτοιμοι να σαλπάρουμε. 

Το *"Sea Seranade"* μας κρυφοκυττάζει και μας χαμογελά.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον sea_serenade, τον a.molo, τον Appia 1978, τον Απόστολο και τον Thanassis89. 

Απόγευμα στην Ηγουμενίτσα.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να χαρακτηρίσει κανείς το υλικό του Αντώνη. Με ένα μόνο *ευχαριστώ* δεν νομίζω πως μπορώ να "καθαρίσω" οπότε δεν λέω τίποτα......

PS: Αντώνη, φρόντισε να κάνεις ασφάλεια κλοπής στο φωτογραφικό σου υλικό γιατί μας βάζεις σε πειρασμό να την κάνουμε την ατιμία.......... :Razz: 

Να σαι καλά!!!!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη ! Δεν έχω λόγια να πω για αυτά που μας αφηγήσαι και μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας κάθε φορά ! Να 'σαι καλά !

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη, σε ευχαριστώ και προσωπικά πάρα πολύ για αυτά που μας προσφέρεις τόσο απλόχερα κάθε μέρα!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Εδώ μια πολύ πρόσφατη φωτογραφία με το καραβάκι στα μαύρα του τα χάλια. Δυστυχώς.... :Sad:

----------


## a.molos

Αφου ξεκίνησα σήμερα τις αφιερώσεις, θα ανεβάσω για το φίλο Sea Serenade,  δύο φωτό απο το αγαπημένο του πλοίο, στην Πάτρα και το Πλατυγιάλι, οπου κάποτε ξεχειμώνιαζε με καλή ομολογουμένως παρέα, τον Αγιο Ανδρέα & το  Αφροδίτη ΙΙ.

sea serenade Patras.jpg

sea serenade platygiali.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Αντώνη δεν έχω τι να πω........Υπέροχες οι φωτο σου και (πλέον) συλλεκτικές. Χίλια ευχαριστώ!!!!!! 

Εδώ μια φωτο του MARINOS D στην νέα του θέση στο λιμάνι της Izola.

----------


## Rocinante

Και μια ακομα απο ψηλα απο το Google earth.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο roci!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gtogias

Τότε που το Sea Seranade δοκίμαζε την τύχη του στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Φυσικά για τον φίλο sea_serenade:

1996 06 16 Το Βήμα σελ Δ13.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Bravo gtogias, συλλεκτικό το τεμάχιο, τι να λέμε!!!! Να σαι καλά φίλε.... :Very Happy:  Το θυμάμαι το συγκεκριμένο δημοσίευμα όπως επίσης θυμάμαι οτι το καλοκαίρι του 1996 είχε μείνει μόνο το το SEA SYMPHONY στο δρομολόγιο Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας.

----------


## despo

PHOTO OO004 despo LADY TERRY.jpgΣτην πρώτη επίσκεψή του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για την προετοιμασία δρομολόγησής του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Συλλεκτικοτατη!!!      Φιλε despo νομιζω οτι ειναι η πρωτη  φωτογραφια   που το βλεπουμε σαν Lady Terry!!!_

----------


## despo

Εχεις δίκιο φίλε Απόλλων. Είχαμε δεί πολλές φωτογραφίες απο τον πολύχρονο παροπλισμό του στη Σλοβενία με χρώματα τα οποία φυσικά δεν του πήγαιναν καθόλου.

----------


## a.molos

lady terry.jpgLADY. TERRY..jpgLADY TERRY..jpg
Ας εμπλουτίσουμε λοιπόν το λευκωμα του πλοίου, με 3 φωτογραφίες απο την εποχή της LADY TERRY. 
H 1η απο την μετασκευή του πλοίου στο  Πέραμα, 2η& 3η κατάπλους στο λιμένα Πατρών συνοδεία Ρ/Κ.
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον sea serenade (αφου χρησιμοποιεί αυτό ως nickname) που έχω καιρό να δώ σχόλια του.

----------


## Apostolos

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Μήπως στην πρώτη φώτο το κομοδέσιο θυμίζει κατι άλλο εκτος του Seranade; Μήπως το Harmony είχε αρχικα ονομαστει Lady Terry;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Μήπως στην πρώτη φώτο το κομοδέσιο θυμίζει κατι άλλο εκτος του Seranade; Μήπως το Harmony είχε αρχικα ονομαστει Lady Terry;


_Σωστα το επισημαινει ο φιλος Apostolos!!!
 Ντοκουμεντα και οι φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισε ο φιλος a.molos 


_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SORACHI MARU.jpg
Πηγή: wikipedia

Mέλος μιάς σειράς 4 τραινάδικων ρο-ρό που ναυπηγήθηκαν το 1976-77 γιά τους Ιαπωνικούς Εθνικούς Σιδηροδρόμους (JNR) τα άλλα HIYAMA MARU,ΙSHIKARI MARU γιά την γραμμή Αομόρι-Χακοντάτε (3h 50') κ SANUKI MARU γιά την γραμμή Ούνο-Τακαμάτσου.Διέθεταν γκαράζ γιά 55 φορτάμαξες σε 4 τροχιές.
Το SORACHI MARU αποσύρθηκε το 1989 κ αποκτήθηκε από την Poseidon Lines το 1990.

----------


## samurai

Ax βρε Βίκτωρα τι μας θυμίζεις...... Υπήρχαν τόσα πολλά τραινάδικα αυτού του τύπου που έχουν φτιάξει βιβλίο στην Ιαπωνία. Κατασκευάζονταν ανά τριπλέτες και άνω και κάθε γενιά τους υπήρξε πιο βελτιωμένη από την προηγούμενη. Το Sorachi Maru ανήκει στην τελευταία γενια αυτών των εξαιρετικών πλοίων :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ax βρε Βίκτωρα τι μας θυμίζεις...... Υπήρχαν τόσα πολλά τραινάδικα αυτού του τύπου που έχουν φτιάξει βιβλίο στην Ιαπωνία. Κατασκευάζονταν ανά τριπλέτες και άνω και κάθε γενιά τους υπήρξε πιο βελτιωμένη από την προηγούμενη. Το Sorachi Maru ανήκει στην τελευταία γενια αυτών των εξαιρετικών πλοίων


Φίλε samurai ξέρεις ότι ανήκω κ εγώ στο "φιλοϊαπωνικό λόμπυ" :Pride: . Εκείνο που επιχειρώ τώρα είναι η παρουσίαση του σιδηροδρομικού παρελθόντος πλοίων,όχι μόνο ιαπωνικών,που πέρασαν σε Έλληνες κ μετασκευάστηκαν σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ ή ΦΓ/ΟΓ. Το σιδηροδρομικό φέρρυ κ η ανάλογη υποδομή στα λιμάνια είναι ουσιαστικά κάτι το άγνωστο στην Ελλάδα κ επειδή έχει ενδιαφέρον,πιστεύω να αποτελέσει ερέθισμα ώστε να συνεισφέρουν κ άλλοι συμφορουμίτες. :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

Με αρκετό ψάξιμο κάτι βρίσκεις........
Αυτές είναι από το SANUKI MARU1 του 1973.

MS_SANUKI_MARU1_VSP_Thrust_direction_indicator.jpgVoith Schneider Propeller Thrust direction indicator in Wheelhouse

MS_SANUKI_MARU1_Engine_control_room.jpgEngine control room.　Left side is Bow side.

MS_SANUKI_MARU1_VSP_Control_stand.jpg Voith Schneider Propeller control stand in Wheelhouse
Πηγή

Για τον Βίκτορα.

----------


## Takerman

Αυτές από το HAKKODA MARU του 1967.

MS_HAKKODA_MARU_Original_color_1967.jpg


MS_HAKKODA_MARU_propeller_console_1970.jpg


MS_HAKKODA_MARU_propeller_control_console(left)_and_steering_wheel_stand(center)_1968.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με αρκετό ψάξιμο κάτι βρίσκεις........
> Αυτές είναι από το SANUKI MARU1 του 1973.
> 
> MS_SANUKI_MARU1_VSP_Thrust_direction_indicator.jpgVoith Schneider Propeller Thrust direction indicator in Wheelhouse
> 
> MS_SANUKI_MARU1_Engine_control_room.jpgEngine control room.　Left side is Bow side.
> 
> MS_SANUKI_MARU1_VSP_Control_stand.jpg Voith Schneider Propeller control stand in Wheelhouse
> Πηγή
> ...


 ¶κρως ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό από τον φίλο Τakerman. :Fat: 




> Αυτές από το HAKKODA MARU του 1967.
> 
> MS_HAKKODA_MARU_Original_color_1967.jpg


 Aυτό ήταν από την προγενέστερη σειρά (ποστ 7) τα οποία ήταν τραινάδικα επιβατηγά.Ωραία βαπόρια κ απορώ πως ξέφυγαν από τους δικούς μας κ δεν πήραν κανένα από αυτά.Μόνο το TSUGARU MARU πέρασε ένα φεγγάρι από τον μώλο της ΔΕΗ στον Αη Γιώργη ως AL JAHAWER.

----------


## Takerman

Το Tsugaru Maru που ανέφερες Βίκτορα.

MS_TSUGARU_MARU2_at_Aomori.jpgThe Japanese National Railways train ferry between Aomori and Hakodate MS TSUGARU MARU 2 arriving at Aomori port

MS_TSUGARU_MARU2_leaving_from_Aomori_port.jpgThe Japanese National Railways train ferry between Aomori and Hakodate MS TSUGARU MARU 2 leaving from Aomori port

MS_TSUGARU_MARU_Generator_control_console.jpgMS TSUGARU MARU Generator control console in Engine control room. Upper  and lower left indicators are Electric current and Voltage meters of  Main shaft generator. Main shaft generator always operated when Main  shaft drove. In this time MS TSUGARU MARU was navigating high speed. So  Bow Thruster was not used, Main shaft generator generated 445V but  zeroA.


Στη δεύτερη φωτό αν μεγεθυνθεί, φαίνονται και 2 αυτοκίνητα στο πρυμνιό κατάστρωμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kατ'αρχήν να πούμε ότι ο αριθμός δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο όνομα κ απλώς σημαίνει ότι είναι το δεύτερο TSUGARU MARU. Πρέπει να το βάζουν σε παρένθεση.
Μέχρι το 1968 στην Ιαπωνία οι ιδιώτικές εταιρείες δεν είχαν μεγάλα Ο/Γ κ από την άλλη οι Σιδηρόδρομοι δεν ενδιαφέρονταν γιά την μεταφορά οχημάτων ούτε εναλλακτικά στο γκαράζ ούτε σε άλλο ντεκ. Μόνο με την μετασκευή των ΙSHIKARI κ ΗΙΥΑΜΑ ΜΑRU  έπαιρναν 20 ΙΧ. Αυτά στην φωτό πρέπει να τα φόρτωσαν με ράμπα,με κρένι δεν νομίζω.

ΥΓ: Το Τσούγκαρου είναι πορθμός κ όταν περνούσαμε με το βαπόρι κάποιοι από τους συμπατριώτες μου το έλεγαν Τσόκαρο! :Surprised:

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φορά νομίζω το είχα δεί στον Πειραιά, στο Ξαβέρι. Μάλλον ήταν στο ξεκίνημα του αφού ακόμη λεγόταν LADY TERRY:

lady terry.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φορά νομίζω το είχα δεί στον Πειραιά, στο Ξαβέρι. Μάλλον ήταν στο ξεκίνημα του αφού ακόμη λεγόταν LADY TERRY:
> 
> lady terry.jpg


K τα 2 αδελφά είχαν αυτό το όνομα μέχρι την μετασκευή τους.
Νομίζω δεν ταξίδεψε ως LADY TERRY.

----------


## despo

> K τα 2 αδελφά είχαν αυτό το όνομα μέχρι την μετασκευή τους.
> Νομίζω δεν ταξίδεψε ως LADY TERRY.


Εγω νομιζω οτι ταξείδεψε και σαν Lady Terry για λίγο, απλά με την μεταφορά του Λασήθι απο την ακτοπλοία στη γραμμή της Κύπρου, σε ολα τα πλοια τότε μπήκε το πρόθεμα Sea (Horse το ο/γ Αλέξανδρος) κλπ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εγω νομιζω οτι ταξείδεψε και σαν Lady Terry για λίγο, απλά με την μεταφορά του Λασήθι απο την ακτοπλοία στη γραμμή της Κύπρου, σε ολα τα πλοια τότε μπήκε το πρόθεμα Sea (Horse το ο/γ Αλέξανδρος) κλπ.


 Σαν LADY TERRY γιά Κύπρο; Δεν αποκλείεται. Πάντως ήταν από τα οικογενειακά ονόματα που δίνουν συνήθως οι φορτηγίσιοι εφοπλιστές κ δεν ταιριάζουν στα ποστάλια.

----------


## a.molos

Και Πάτρα-ιταλία ως Lady Terry, βλ. σε προηγ. σελίδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και Πάτρα-ιταλία ως Lady Terry, βλ. σε προηγ. σελίδα.


A, ευχαριστώ. :Fat:

----------


## Ellinis

Απ'όσο είδα στο miramarshipindex, το όνομα LADY TERRY το είχε το 1990-92. Την προηγούμενη χρονιά το ίδιο όνομα είχε δωθεί στο ΛΑΣΙΘΙ για όσο μετασκευαζόταν.

----------

